# Can't uninstall sims 2 double deluxe



## Honey2aB (Apr 1, 2002)

My 9 year old came racing home from school yesterday, came to the computer, then a few mins. later calls me. A friend from school says go to google, type in sims 2, and get the game. Guess she did that...don't know what else she did...but now I have the icon/folder "the sims 2 complete" on the desktop and nothing else. It refuses to delete. When I right click, press delete, this is what I get..."Cannot delete_INCOMPLETE_The Sims 2 Disc 1.uif: It is being used by another person or program. Close any programs that might be using the file and try again." Of course it comes complete with a giant red ball with an X in it and the error deleting file or folder, message. Aaaaaahhhhhhhh.

It's not in add/remove programs/my documents/my computer.. I've searched umpteen different files to see if it's lurking anywhere...no luck. Oh. If I left click the icon, a folder pops up with instructions and 12 other folder to go with it (fun stuff/bon voyage/pets etc...) If I highlight all the items/select all, and click delete selected items, this pops up..."Cannot delete_INCOMPLETE_Magic.ISO.Maker.v5.4.b251_patch.exe: It is being used my another person or program. Close any programs that might be using the file and try again." AAaAaahhh. This stupid "incomplete" program is driving me bonkers.

Tell me. Don't ya love it when your kids do first/think for themselves, then ask questions later. Crap. 

Anyway, I would really appreciate any help to lose this icon. Since she put this on the computer...holy cow...it takes forever to get any where else. It's like 5 mins. to load any page. Did I mention, going just a little nuts??

Thanx


----------



## Valdamir (Jan 15, 2006)

First of all, have you tried restarting the computer? Whenever some file won't delete on my PC, that almost always solves it.

Though if I'm hearing this right... child downloads unknown program, runs it, computer starts exhibiting slow-downs, and won't let you delete said program? It could be something a little more threatening, such as a virus or other infectious file. Or it could be harmless annoying file that a restart will solve. 

If you've restarted already and are still experiencing those symptoms, let us know. There's obviously ways to kill viruses and delete annoying undeletable programs.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Honey2aB (Apr 1, 2002)

Yup. Did the restart. A few times actually.

Still, really slow.

Thanx


----------



## Valdamir (Jan 15, 2006)

Hmm... I'm not a security expert unfortunately, and so not qualified to give advice on what to do next. I suppose using KillBox in Safe Mode would help, but that'd be useless if other items are infected with something... can a more qualified tech help this member out?


----------



## Honey2aB (Apr 1, 2002)

Whoo hoo. Found the blasted file. Actually, it was one of my other kids who did. BY ACCIDENT. If you can believe it.

My 14 yr. old plopped herself down here...I complained about the stupid sims file not uninstalling...she did the same things I did to try and lose, of course with no effect. I went my way, saying someone from here will help me and just to forget about it for now. She got into her facebook, IM, and was going to check out some songs on Ares, and lo and behold...what did she find on there. You got it! Sims 2!! Somehow the file was downloading into or from Ares...I dunno..maybe one of you knows what's up with that. Apparantly, it's been downloading for the past 2 days...which is why I've been getting those "INCOMPLETE" and" being used by another program" messages.

Sims 2.........................UNINSTALLED.

Fate of 9 year old. Just a good talking to about never doing this again without asking mom first. To all of you who have kids............we all know this WILL happen again.

Have a good nite. Hopefully said children will be able to get on the school bus tomorrow. Buses weren't running this morning. Too cold. -51C or -59F Yes, it's chilly.


----------

